

What we're learning building an online tech community in Stockholm, Sweden - jp1989
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-building/9e5e4cdc8717

======
jp1989
Hi all. We're building an online tech community in Sweden - it's going really
well so far - and we'd love more feedback.

